# Vacation



## 911 (Aug 3, 2019)

One more week and then we are off to the Florida Key’s for a week in the warm water. I’m going to try to get some fishing in, but I think my wife has our days planned. 

Anyone have any ideas where to eat some really good seafood? I really like shellfish, including conch.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 3, 2019)

911 said:


> One more week and then we are off to the Florida Key’s for a week in the warm water. I’m going to try to get some fishing in, but I think my wife has our days planned.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas where to eat some really good seafood? I really like shellfish, including conch.


Don't know if you are driving or flying, but most every good fish place in the SW Florida area has great "crunchy grouper".  That was always our favorite meal when spending a lot of time down there.  Enjoy!


----------



## 911 (Aug 3, 2019)

We are flying into Ft. Lauderdale and then driving out to the keys. First night, we stay at Key Largo because my daughter wants to visit a state park (beach) there and then the next day, we drive out to Key West. We are staying in Old Town. I know nothing about this, but I hear there’s a 7 mile bridge to go over, which will be fun. 

I have had Grouper and liked it, but shellfish is my favorite, especially conch chowder and conch bites with ranch dressing.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

@911    .. A very  interesting place to visit while there...     https://www.hemingwayhome.com

Hope you like cats!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

911 said:


> We are flying into Ft. Lauderdale and then driving out to the keys. First night, we stay at Key Largo because my daughter wants to visit a state park (beach) there and then the next day, we drive out to Key West. We are staying in Old Town. I know nothing about this,
> *but I hear there’s a 7 mile bridge to go over *.......




Oh yes!   .. it's been years, but I remember that bridge like yesterday ..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2019)

Yikes!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 3, 2019)

911 said:


> We are flying into Ft. Lauderdale and then driving out to the keys. First night, we stay at Key Largo because my daughter wants to visit a state park (beach) there and then the next day, we drive out to Key West. We are staying in Old Town. I know nothing about this, but I hear there’s a 7 mile bridge to go over, which will be fun.
> 
> I have had Grouper and liked it, but shellfish is my favorite, especially conch chowder and conch bites with ranch dressing.


You should be able to find conch most any place when you get to Key West.  Lots of good restaurants there...big "clubbing" area too at night. Republic is pretty famous - conch fritters are a local fav, too:https://conchrepublicseafood.com


----------



## jujube (Aug 3, 2019)

I spent four hours on the "old" bridge about 35 years ago because of a jack-knifed truck.  All it took was an accident and life as you knew it came to a halt.  It's not like there were any detours......

Actually, it turned into a big party.  People shared what they had.  There was drinkin' and dancin' and visitin'.  It was hottern' the hinges of hell, though, out on that bridge.


----------



## 911 (Aug 3, 2019)

That bridge is beautiful I don't know what it is about bridges, but I really enjoy crossing them, especially if they are high. The higher the better. Conch Fritters are my favorite. I can eat a plateful most anytime. I like the Gulf shrimp and Conch fritters and Conch Chowder. Looking forward to it. 

My wife did say something about the Hemingway House. My daughter, who is going along, of course wants to go to Jimmy Buffett's (Parrotheads) and have a Cheeseburger In Paradise, which we have had before in Orlando and Las Vegas. One of those is enough for my wife and I.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 3, 2019)

Be sure to take some pics of Hemmingway's 6 toed cats...if you find one wandering the street just take it there and they will be sure to take it in!

https://www.wideopenpets.com/story-ernest-hemingway-six-toed-cats/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 8, 2019)

911 said:


> One more week and then we are off to the Florida Key’s for a week in the warm water. I’m going to try to get some fishing in, but I think my wife has our days planned.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas where to eat some really good seafood? I really like shellfish, including conch.


You shouldn't have any problem getting good seafood in the Keys.  Haven't been there in decades. I flew to FLA and my BFF drove us from the west coast across to Miami then down to Key West.  We had conch in this open air restaurant but I could never tell you the name of it now.  But here's some restaurant reviews on Trip Advisor.  https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g34340-Florida_Keys_Florida.html
Safe travels and enjoy your trip.


----------

